# ath_reset_grablock: didn't finish after 10 iterations



## Deformat (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello everyone, installed FreeBSD, created users and whatnot, but had some issues with the wireless network when I installed from the DVD. I clicked enter when some message repeated itself a few times:

```
ath0: ath_rate_tx_complete: ts_rate=27 finaltsi=0
ath0: bad series0 hwrate 0x1b, tries 1 ts_status 0x0
```
but got over it and finished the install.

But then, I still get the following error and it repeats itself:


```
ath0: ath_reset_grablock: didn't finish after 10 iterations
ath0: ath_reset_grablock: warning, recursive reset path!
ath0: ath_reset: concurrent reset! Danger!
```

Any ideas on fixing this?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2016)

Deformat said:


> installed FreeBSD,


Which version?


----------



## Deformat (Mar 25, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Which version?


10.2


----------

